# brewers yeast for winemaking



## arcticsid (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, so I just made my first batch of wine using a juice constitute. Inadvertently used Windsor brewing yeast instead of wine yeast. What can I expect the results to be?
Arctic sid


----------



## Luc (Oct 27, 2008)

Brewers yeast is for making beer and therfore might have a
lower alcohol tolerance as wine yeast (look at the packaging or
contact your local HBS for info).

If the yeast is lower in alcohol tolerance it might stop
fermenting before all sugar is consumed and you might
end up with a sweet low-alcohol wine.

Luc


----------

